# Pointed Snout?



## Katie Chambers (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm a newbie to German Shepherds and couldn't find a whole lot about this online. Does anyone else's GSD/puppy have a distinct pointed snout? My puppy is 8 weeks old and her nose is pointed fairly drastically. From what I can see, her teeth do line up well and it doesn't look like an overbite. We go to the vet for our first checkup outside of the breeder tomorrow. Just wondering if this is a common trait/what lines it is derived from? Her mom was from Germany and had a similar snout. Maybe it's just more drastic since she's so young? I'll try to post some pictures as a reply. They're all on my phone.


----------



## Katie Chambers (Jul 12, 2016)

You can kind of see what I'm talking about here.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don't see it?


----------



## Katie Chambers (Jul 12, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don't see it?


Here's a better picture. Water bowls make the best pillows, you know.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I see it .

Weak underjaw.

who is the dam, have a picture of her?

her dam may very well have been from Germany but not intended for breeding.

weak jaw is a fault -- 

RhosynGSD - Largest German Shepherd Dog Database in Australia - The German Shepherd Head and Under Jaw


----------



## Katie Chambers (Jul 12, 2016)

I have pictures of the dam on my phone. I am not technology savvy. She had beautiful teeth and a good looking under-jaw. Her teeth are aligned well. It's almost as if her nose extends to a more distinct point than most GSDs.? I'll try to get those photos here. The breeder had very recently moved to the U.S. from Germany. I wasn't sure if this was a German line thing or what, that's why I added that tid bit.

My puppy's teeth look great right now, but she is very young. I studied that article and didn't see similarities in her teeth and the defective example shown. Her mouth definitely doesn't seem right, though. My vet has experience with orthodontics (I live right next to one of the hugest vet teaching hospitals in the southeast so I have awesome access to healthcare) so I will get her opinion as well. Thank you for the info and link. I am a worried momma now and am investigating!


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

carmspack said:


> I see it .
> 
> Weak underjaw.
> 
> ...


That's interesting... I live in Northern CA and looked at breeders in the north state pretty extensively. There were a few that had dams and/or sires with this pointed snout and I found it to be undesirable but I never knew it was such a "flaw." Now I'm glad I passed on those litters.

Katie, I hope your vet has good news tomorrow.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pedigree ?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well ... I'm not of much help here ... they all have "pointy faces" to me! 












Welcome aboard.


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

Katie Chambers said:


> Here's a better picture. Water bowls make the best pillows, you know.


Hahahaha!!! That is awesome!! I thought my Citra was the only one that used bowls as a pillow. Nice to know she is not alone in her goofiness.


----------

